# 1964 Impala SS Rear End Not Centered.



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

What's going on everyone. This is my first post so please go easy on me ;-)

I just bought a 64 Impala SS with a bunch if issues so I am trying to tackle one at a time. I installed some 100 spokes chrome rims 14" and noticed the driver side tire is rubbing in the rear wheelwell. On the right side I am able to put 3 fingers before I touch the tire and frame. I read a post on hear it could be that the has car shifted which is a common issue with these cars and to check the panhard bar. Which one is that? I tried to google it and look at photos but I dont see anything that looks similar. I do have a bar that goes from the middle to left side rear near the wheel but it's not straight as it has a curve. 
I tried looking at my bushing and they are cracked and old but nothing is coming apart. So I am wondering if that one bent bar is my panhard bar and if it is can I replace it myself?

Thanks in advance.:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Panhard is the bar that runs from the frame to the rear end diagonally.also make sure the axle didn't walk out in that side


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

You figured out what the pan hard bar is. If its bent, thats your problem. I had the same exact issue with my 59. I thought the bar was supposed to be bent before I started checking out other cars. I bought a straight one, put in some new poly bushings and it centered my axel. they are easy to replace and are all over ebay, both OG and aftermarket. GL


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

With time and age the rear end "moves" and it's a common problem for 59-64 impalas. Most of the time the rear end bushings wear out. 

The easiest and cheapest fix is to buy and install an ADJUSTABLE pan hand bar. 

It is very ease to install it. After you do, adjust it as to have a centered rear end (no ****). 

Once you lower the car to the ground you'll see that it moves out of place again. So you keep raising the car and readjust it to compensate for such difference. 

Keep doing the same thing until you have equal amount of "finger" space (no ****) on both sides of the inner quarter pannel. 

Now you can run 13s or 14s x7 reverse wire wheels without having one side rub against the inner quarter pannel. 

The adjustable pan hand bar cost an average of $100 USD. 

Good Luck. 

And post pics of the ride with them Wheels. It's the unwritten rule here (to post pics of what you talk about)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thats a photo of the pand hand bar on the car. 










This is a photo of the OG and Adjustable. 

Notice the nut on it. You loose the nut and turn in or out the end of the bar untill you have the perfect fit on both sides


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

I think thats what I am looking at. Here are a couple of photos from rear underneath the car.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ive seen some bent panhard bars before but never that bad if your just trying to stay on the road i have a few old ones here


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

NorCalBoriquen said:


> I think thats what I am looking at. Here are a couple of photos from rear underneath the car.
> View attachment 562052
> View attachment 562053


Lol. Wtf


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Gonna have to follow this thread, I wanna see what the other "issues" are going to be!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Oh snap


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

Lol. I guess it's that bad huh. So if I replace that with an adjustable one what other issues may I be looking at since this one is all jacked up? Is there something else I should look at under the car? My bushings look alright , cracked but ok.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:wow:







YOU MUST HAVE ALOT OF CATS??


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually allot of oil but I already replaced the oil and transmission pan gaskets.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

NorCalBoriquen said:


> Lol. I guess it's that bad huh. So if I replace that with an adjustable one what other issues may I be looking at since this one is all jacked up? Is there something else I should look at under the car? My bushings look alright , cracked but ok.


The bar should fix the tire rubbing issue.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah I can see why it's rubbing. Haven't seen one bent That bad either ...


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

I just ordered a panhard bar from Classic Industried today for $88 bucks. Not sure when it will get here but I an looking forward to replacing this. I think it should be fun especially since the bar is already bent. I think the hard part is getting the straight bar in there. 

BTW:
If you buy from classic industries from SoCal they have a 15% off code that expires on Nov 6. After I ordered my parts the code came in my email 2 hours later. I called them up and they couldn't put it towards my purchase but gave me a $27 store credit. 
Code: HLW12


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

yea that pan hard bar is the problem..if your running a stock suspension car there is no need for an adjustable.

To replace the bar get the car jacked up..not on the body by the way..let the rear end hang down/get some weight off of it.On the rear end its just a nut that needs to be removed and the bar slides onto it like a shock..the frame side is just a bolt and nut running through.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I threw away a stock panhard 2 weeks ago. :/


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lone star said:


> I threw away a stock panhard 2 weeks ago. :/



same here and still have a few...would have gave for free


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

925rider said:


> same here and still have a few...would have gave for free



mine had been in the bed of my truck for like 2 yrs. finally got tired of lookin at it lol


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

I appreciate the offer, thanks. 
So when I replace this bar I don't hack the car from the body? I remember when I replaced my stock rims I couldn't jack it from the body because the wheel wouldnt go go up just the frame. I think I might need to replace the shock or adjust sonething.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I would jack the car up from the frame set it on jack stands. Get it high enuff to get the rear off the ground. If u cant do that. Jack it up set on jack stands and use the jack to jack up the rear end. U want to have it free moving, for easiest install.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Jack the car up by center of the differential. Place your jack stands on the frame and lower the car down on the stands, leave the jack under the diff to keep it centered and be able to move it.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I should be getting my bar tomorrow. Is it normal on the 64 Imapals for thr rear wheels not to raise when jacking the car fron the rear frame? The wheels will go up if i jack it from the differentia. I fear if I keep going up from the frame my springs might pop off.

One thing I learned about this car is to never buy one that had hydros especially from some who abused the crap out of it.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Dylante63 said:


> Jack the car up by center of the differential. Place your jack stands on the frame and lower the car down on the stands, leave the jack under the diff to keep it centered and be able to move it.


This will be the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

NorCalBoriquen said:


> Thanks for the help, I should be getting my bar tomorrow. Is it normal on the 64 Imapals for thr rear wheels not to raise when jacking the car fron the rear frame? The wheels will go up if i jack it from the differentia. I fear if I keep going up from the frame my springs might pop off.
> 
> One thing I learned about this car is to never buy one that had hydros especially from some who abused the crap out of it.


Do it the way I outlined it for you and you will be fine.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

No, the springs dont pop out if you raise the car from the frame.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow what a big difference that adjustable panhard bar makes. I was able to install it with no issues and adjust it so it's not running against my tire/rim. 
I still have the car on jack stands and haven't lowered it it. One thing I did noticed while replacing the panhard bar is my coil springs are red so my guess these are eibach or others lowering springs which is cool. 

I also replaced my heater core today since the one I had was broken and not connected. But now I am not sure what hose goes on what inlet. I will google it.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^^ the rear end moves after you let the car on the ground. 

You may need to rea adjust it afterwards (a few more times).


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Im having simular issues on my 73 impala and my 94 buick road master any advice on how to fix the issue i can put 2fingers on 1side and on the other barely 1 finger


----------

